# Smoking without a brine..



## butt-smoker (Nov 22, 2010)

Going to smoke my first bird this year. Almost everyone, says to use, a brine solution. A friend of mine, tells me to rub it and place a water pan below, while loosely covering the breast w/ a foil tent. He swears by it. Says, once you have a smoked bird, you'll never want anything, but smoked.

Any comments will be appreciated..

Happy Smoking!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 22, 2010)

Brine just makes it that much better. It really does make a super moist tender bird, and you can add nice flavors with a brine as well.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 22, 2010)

Once you brine, you'll never smoke without brining again! And as far as the smoked part..........well!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2010)

Now you don't have to brine. I try and brine my birds but soimetimes I just can't brine it. So it will come out pretty darn good if you don't brine. Now I would recommand that you do but you don't have too.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us

I agree I like to brine or inject my birds but even if you can't for some reason they will still come out OK. You can still apply the rub after you brine and rinse the bird with no problem. Personally I usually just use salt, pepper, and garlic on the outside of the bird but I have on occasion used a rub and it works fine. I don't foil poultry unless the wings start to get too crisp then I will wrap just the wing in foil.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm an injector guy.  Nothing against brine, just prefer to inject.  Think you get a great product either way.  If you do neither, it can still come out good, just not as juicy and flavorful.


----------



## dowquest (Nov 23, 2010)

As long as we are talking Brineing, I read an article about Brineing Turkey, and the author was recommending to brine 12-24 hrs, then let the bird "rest" another 24 in the fridge to let the brine distribute and work on the meat. What are the thoughts on the rest period?


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2010)

dowquest said:


> As long as we are talking Brineing, I read an article about Brineing Turkey, and the author was recommending to brine 12-24 hrs, then let the bird "rest" another 24 in the fridge to let the brine distribute and work on the meat. What are the thoughts on the rest period?




That's a new though process to me. I have not heard about it. Don't know if there is any truth to it or not? Maybe someone will chime in on this.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just smoked a Jennie O turkey that already had some solution, it came out great, not dry. I do prefer a brined bird, but straright off of the shelf doesn't nake it bad. It;s all good my f friend.


----------



## butt-smoker (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I ended up brineing the bird after all, last night, for 14 hours. I rinsed him and he is chillin' in the fridge.

I will post some pics tomorrow, after I get done smoking him.

I want to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving!

Peace & Smoke,

JRees


----------



## 0331grunt (Nov 24, 2010)

I smoked a practice bird last weekend that was just a cheap bird that already had a solution.  I injected and rubbed it.  Turned out good.  My father-in-law, a non turkey guy even liked it!  I say that whatever you want is best!  Good luck and Happy Turkey Day!!  Sounds like you are on the right track...


----------

